# Attaching Furring Strips to Joist



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

If you're going to lay the 1x3 boards on the flat you won't get much help out of them to prevent sagging. Better just to use 5/8 rock instead of 1/2". Or better yet if you can give up the head room, run some hat channel perpendicular to the joists at 16" oc or even 12" oc. That will also help reduce transmission if sound between floors (not a ton, but some)


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Attach your furring 16"o.c. Using a pneumatic nailer and two 8d nails at each intersection.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use 8d ring shanked nails
And as mentioned use 5/8, no furring needed.
Rent a drywall lift!
With a lift it could be done with one person if you had to.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just my $.02 drywall on basement ceiling is usually not a good idea. Eliminates access to plumbing, electrical, and many other things.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Firring strips on all ceilings before installing sheetrock is standardractice in my area....but not everywhere. The firring WILL make a big difference in sagging of the rock, whether you use 5/8 or 1/2 inch. 16" on center across the whole room, two 8p nails at each joist. Ron


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The best way to make furry strips is to use a really really rough sandpaper. Or you can use a pressure washer at close range - that will definitely fur it up.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jeffnc said:


> The best way to make furry strips is to use a really really rough sandpaper. Or you can use a pressure washer at close range - that will definitely fur it up.


Jeff I was going to leave that alone. LMAO!!!
If you squeeze the furry strips in the middle do they giggle?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Giggle strips - I like that name more!


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

You should note that I corrected the issue without busting the op's&w whatevers. Stuff like that happens to me all of the time when I am just ting fast on the ad and not looking to see what auto correct is up to! Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> The best way to make furry strips is to use a really really rough sandpaper. Or you can use a pressure washer at close range - that will definitely fur it up.





Bud Cline said:


> Jeff I was going to leave that alone. LMAO!!!
> If you squeeze the furry strips in the middle do they giggle?


What are you all talking about?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ront02769 said:


> You should note that I corrected the issue without busting the op's&w whatevers.


Just because something came out funny doesn't mean we're busting anyone... we all make funny slips, makes life a little more fun.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Take some good pictures of where important plumbing lines or electrical are located in case you need to access them in the the future. Even throw a tape measure up in the pics so you don't have to guesstimate too much later on.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You can make or purchase access panels.
But I have to agree with ToolSeeker on this one.


----------

